# UPDATE-ADOPTED. CALIF. 15 year old Golden in Shelter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying that this sweet 15 year old Golden gets a home for Valentine's Day!!

County of Los Angeles Department of Animal Care and Control-Our Animals-Our Animals Search Detail1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...805.1073741828.100001279618851&type=1&theater

SENIOR ALERT DOWNEY POUND CALI
My name is Boy and I'm an approximately 15 year old male golden retr. I am not yet neutered. I have been at the Downey Animal Care Center since February 12, 2014. I will be available on February 16, 2014. You can visit me at my temporary home at D620.
562-658-2085
County of Los Angeles Department of Animal Care and Control-Our Animals-Our Animals Search Detail1 — with Victoria Lynn Apodaca, Alexandria Naumovska, Jax Malta, Wendy Baker and Cynthia Rose in California.


***I just emld. the Golden Ret. Club of Los Angeles and Forever Friends - praying they save him!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This might be an option for this dog-I found a Rescue that takes in Senior dogs. They are located in Fresno, CA.

Senior Dog Rescue

Here is a list of Groups in CA that cares for Senior Dogs-

http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/agencies.sr.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks I will try them.

Golden Ret. Club of Los Angeles sent a volunteer to see him and they said he's a cocker mix, doesn't look like that to me, so they can't take him!

**I emld. the Elder Paws Senior Dog Rescue for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, he does look like a mix, but from the picture, it's hard to say what it is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yeh!!!*

Yeh!!!!


Just saw on Facebook, that Katie Kingsley adopted this sweet dog!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5894514.122771.100001279618851&type=1&theater


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

SO GOOD TO HEAR!!!!!

May there be a special place in Hell for anyone who dumps a senior like this at a dog pound.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Yeh!!!!
> 
> 
> Just saw on Facebook, that Katie Kingsley adopted this sweet dog!!
> ...



Great news, thank you Karen for posting this update.

I'll update the thread title.


----------

